
A review of  Bruce Springsteen’s autobiography “Born to Run” - tintinnabula
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v39/n03/john-lahr/greasers-and-rah-rahs
======
weisser
The first 2/3 of this book is exhilarating, revealing and inspiring. If you
are interested in Bruce Springsteen, rock and roll music, or maniacal
struggle, it's essential reading.

The last 1/3 is a (relatively) smooth ride. Legendary rockstar status was
unlocked and, compared to many of his peers, there was much less struggle (or
interesting stories) about staying on top.

I suggest the audiobook version of this because Springsteen narrates it
himself and his way of speaking (the NJ lingo) adds to the experience
considerably.

~~~
switch007
Accurate description of the book. Prior to reading the book I was
superficially aware that he had struggled in various ways to get where he is,
and finally reading the details was fascinating.

Thanks for the audiobook recommendation – that he narrated it sounds great.

------
valuearb
I spend a lot of time thinking about myself, maybe two thirds of my time, and
I'll spend more than two thirds of my review of John Lahr's review like he
spent his review, talking about myself instead of Bruce Springsteen.

------
ruminasean
I work at a show Springsteen used to like, and he would come to see it live
with some regularity. He'd sit in the kitchen until the host was ready to come
out, at which point security would kind of just nonchalantly walk him in to a
seat that had been kept empty. At this time, no phones were allowed in the
studio at all, security would confiscate them if they came out.

We used to love watching the face of the person next to whom he wound up
sitting, as they realized "holy crow, Bruce Springsteen is sitting next to me
and I can't take a picture, text, tweet, or freak out. I just have to sit here
and watch this show for the next 30 minutes."

------
isomorph
I love Bruce and his music, and this book gave me way more than I bargained
for. This is a good review.

Bruce is really thoughtful about his own psychological issues, workaholism,
teetotalism, obsessiveness... definitely give it a read if you're into
surprising biographies of high-performing nutters who will hustle to get the
job done.

As a biography, for me - a programmer, musician, and fan - it's up there with
'The Autobiography of Malcolm X' (especially in terms of surprise) and 'Steve
Jobs' (in terms of brutality).

~~~
RodericDay
I recommend Ray Monk's biography of philosopher Ludwig Wittgenstein, "Duty of
Genius".

I think you may like it.

~~~
isomorph
Thanks, I will check it out!

------
justinator
This review is actually written by John Lahr. This book, Born to Run, was
written by Bruce Springsteen.

Perhaps the title could be, John Lahr reviews Born to Run by Bruce
Springsteen.

I honestly thought Bruce Springsteen, for some reason, was reviewing a
different book by called, Born to Run which was written by Christopher
McDougall about ten years ago.

~~~
pjmorris
Dave Marsh wrote a biography of Bruce Springsteen named 'Born To Run'[0], in
the mid-90's. Interestingly, the McDougall 'Born To Run'[1] is about a Mexican
tribe especially well-suited to run.

[0] [https://www.amazon.com/Born-Run-Bruce-Springsteen-
Story/dp/1...](https://www.amazon.com/Born-Run-Bruce-Springsteen-
Story/dp/1560251026) [1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Born_to_Run:_A_Hidden_Tribe,_S...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Born_to_Run:_A_Hidden_Tribe,_Superathletes,_and_the_Greatest_Race_the_World_Has_Never_Seen)

------
Pica_soO
I like Bruce Springsteen, his way of handling and using manic-depression. I
heavily dislike how some parents today point at obviously psychologically
afflicted persons, with 16 h days as examples for their kids and put the
screws on.

Manic Monk on the mountain what must i sacrifice to become like you? Your
ability to reason, your quiet moments and restfull days, your illusions of
equality and most of all - your desire to be me.

Pilgrim from the valley, what must i do to become like you? Nothing but
suffering, swallowing a zombies coin, and in your best acted roles moments
some us might question your reasoning, for only a madmen would join.

